

An idea for an iphone app to combat the swine flu. - amichail

The idea is that you would inform the app any time you see someone who sneezes or coughs or looks sick.  The app would combine this tip along with your current location.<p>In this way, you can still leave your house but avoid areas where sick people were seen recently.<p>You can make it more sophisticated by indicating what this person looks like, where this person is going, the density of people around him/her, whether he/she is indoors, etc.
======
menloparkbum
This is a horrible idea. However, since I've worked in "bio defense" and have
family members who still do, I can assure you that if you write the grant
proposal properly you should be able to pick up some US federal dollars to
work on this. Possibly to the tune of hundreds of thousands of dollars.

You don't even ever have to finish it - you just need to write the reports at
the proper times.

</cynicism>

------
tdavis
Come on, it's the _flu_. You can _leave your house_ for god sakes. Especially
in the U.S. where there have been barely any reported cases (wait, any?)! How
about this idea for an iphone app: iPaperBag. You breathe into it to stop
hyperventilating over swine flu.

~~~
RossM
I last read about 100 un(?)confirmed cases for the US but I still agree with
this. It's a novel idea, and certainly a topical one, but does nothing to help
the scaremongering dealt out by the media.

------
wmblaettler
There's an app for that. (Well not quite as described, but similar)
[http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/30/want-to-avoid-swine-
flu...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/30/want-to-avoid-swine-flu-theres-
an-app-for-that-too/)

